# Agility Title Question



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats!  They've been changing/adding titles for Preferred so quickly, I don't know if multiples of MXP and MJP are still considered official titles. They definitely used to be, because there was no PAX at first — and then there was PAX, now there's PACH, and as far as I know they haven't bothered to clean all that up.

On the points/title progression on AKC's web site, does it show her as working on MJP2? Like if you had 20 Q's in regular Exc B JWW, it'd say you had 20 MXJ legs. If there's a separate count there for MJP2, you'll probably get a certificate for it.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

What is her AKC name? I can check on the webpage and see how they list her. I really don't know the answer though...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

She shows MJP2 on my page where I manage my dogs. I just did not know if she gets a "certificate" for that. 

She had 8 Q's toward her MXP2, and 14 QQ's. 

Belle goes to the neurologist today. Hope we get some help for her.

Ann


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

If it says MJP2, then I'm pretty sure she'll get a certificate.

I hope the neurologist can help!


----------

